# (>'.')> Sea Sprite <('.'<)



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

Honestly, I'm kinda "eh" about this FOTD but I took the pics so I thought I'd post em anyway. I LOVE how the colours turned out and I think I will do this again, but I was super rushed for time because we were going out for dinner with the boyfriend's parents so I didn't get enough time to do all the stuff I wanted. But I love the colour combo, just wish I'd had enough time to get some better pics of it, these pics do it no justice. Not to mention I'm making a retarded expression, ah well.













Face: Clinique foundation stick in Ivory, Alima mineral foundation in Chiffon, Revlon Skinlights, MAC CCB in Bronze, Pink Swoon blush, Shimpagne MSF

Eyes: Sea Me shadestick, Beigeing shadestick, Fyrinnae Tabloid e/s (love!!!), Pompous Blue e/s, Old Gold pig., highlighter mix of various pigments I threw together a while ago, Carbon e/s, Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara, Spiked brow pencil.

Lips: 15 Minutes lipstick, Slicked Pink lipgelee



I was at the craft store today and I bought some "supplies" for a makeup look I wanna do...gonna try something fun out this weekend, hopefully, so stay tuned.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 4, 2007)

This is an absolutely gorgeous look on you. The green is so vibrant! Go you!!!


----------



## DOLLface (May 4, 2007)

I love this! I especially like how bright it is.


----------



## flowerhead (May 4, 2007)

Ooh love this teal look. So striking!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 4, 2007)

It really is striking- your eyes look sophisticated buy so young and fun.


----------



## breathless (May 4, 2007)

i actually really love this! 
hope you had a good time at dinner.


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 4, 2007)

ooo that tabloid color is gorgeous!  i might just have to try it!  this look is awesome, its great for spring/summer, and i love the color combo so much


----------



## glued2mac (May 4, 2007)

i love the "bold eyes yet subtle kissable lips" look...


----------



## mzreyes (May 4, 2007)

gorgeous!! bright and smokey at the same time


----------



## greyson1 (May 4, 2007)

WOW, I LOVE THIS LOOK! PRETTINESS AND LIGHT. IT'S ESPECIALLY INTERESTING WITH THE VERY SHIMMERY GREEN BLENDING INTO THE PALER COLORS. IT LOOKS LIKE A MISTY SUNRISE OVER DEWY EMERALD GRASS


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 4, 2007)

gorgeouussss


----------



## Juneplum (May 4, 2007)

but that combo is gorgeous! u look great! love the highlights!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 4, 2007)

Those colors are gorgeous!!! You look amazing


----------



## mystikgarden (May 4, 2007)

I so love this look I wish I could experiment with bolder colors!! (to scared lol...)

I can't wait to see what your doing next!!


----------



## mistella (May 4, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 4, 2007)

Your lips are so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eyes too, of course.


----------



## snowkei (May 5, 2007)

oooooh I love the eye makeup!!!!it's amazing!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (May 5, 2007)

this is some kinda gorgeous! is there a tut. this is one i'd love to try miss missy!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 5, 2007)

*sigh*  Incredible.  That's all I've got.  And I'm a pretty articulate person so you know this is stunning!


----------



## Taj (May 5, 2007)

woww stunning !


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 5, 2007)

Beautiful ..those colors look great on you !


----------



## poppy z (May 5, 2007)

It's the first time I see you with blue green colors: and I love!
your combo is so great!!!! (I am in my blue green makeup period lol!)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 5, 2007)

Wow! You looook amazing in Greens.


----------



## laura-doll (May 5, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Jadetive (May 5, 2007)

Oh my.. There's nothing "eh" about this at all. It's gorgeous!! The green looks sooo vibrant and rich


----------



## Esperanza (May 5, 2007)

I don't understand, I can't see your pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you please post them on Flickr or Myspace?


----------



## bhaerynden (May 5, 2007)

wow i really love the colors ! it looks great with your eyes !


----------



## Mien (May 5, 2007)

These colors are absolutely phenomenal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## foxyqt (May 5, 2007)

looks really great! =D


----------



## arabian girl (May 5, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## BlahWah (May 5, 2007)

This looks absolutely gorgeous.  Gleaming like jewels!


----------



## Jayne (May 5, 2007)

beautiful !!! 
great combo


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2007)

beautiful as always


----------



## slvrlips (May 5, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Esperanza (May 5, 2007)

Did all of you guys see the pics? Nothing is displayed on my screen... there are big blanks where the photos should be but nothing else since this morning


----------



## MACisME (May 5, 2007)

sooooo pretty =)


----------



## red (May 5, 2007)

Perfection


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 6, 2007)

Very Beautiful = ) The green is hot.


----------



## kimmy (May 6, 2007)

love these colours on you!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 6, 2007)

WOOOOOw ..Nice Combo..


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

Yay, now I can see your pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I suspected that your makeup would be nice and there it is: pretty combo you've made here! Tabloid is truly a beautiful shade, I totally agree with you. And I can't wait to see what you've got in store for us with your craft supplies!


----------



## swtginbug (May 6, 2007)

this is so not "eh". you look gorgeous!! can't wait to see your next fotd.


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

OoOoo...I love this...I love any combos that involve green...it looks pretty...


----------



## leen (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 17, 2008)

really beautiful!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome those colors look so good on you


----------



## Flammable (Mar 17, 2008)

Stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you change your haircolor?


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 17, 2008)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 17, 2008)

Love these colors on you.  Your lips look really pretty.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 17, 2008)

pretty colors,the greens are working....


----------



## fattycat (Mar 17, 2008)

Always love your works !!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 17, 2008)

Too pretty!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the colors.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 18, 2008)

this is absolutely gorgeous!!! <3 Im always in awe of ur awesome skills, i love how vibrant and bright this is


----------



## macedout (Jun 2, 2008)

BRAVO!!!!!!!  this is such an awesome combo! sadly i don't have any of these colors,, but do u think i could get a very similar look using all mac: delft p/p, big t e/s, humid e/s, georgeous gold, vanilla p/g, did i miss any? 

pls let me know! thx


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 2, 2008)

This is such a pretty look on you!


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 2, 2008)

amazing blending job!


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 3, 2008)

very beautiful.nice , fresh look


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Gogreous!


----------



## rutledgekl (Jun 3, 2008)

Breathtaking!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 3, 2008)

These colors look great with your eye color! Gorgeous!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 10, 2008)

This looks beautiful!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 10, 2008)

This is super cute.

I love greens so I'm deffo using this for inspo!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 10, 2008)

This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kobri (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! If the pics don't it justice this must have been AMAZING in person, love it


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful! I def. wanna try this


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

preeeettty


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 15, 2008)

I love these colors on you, although, I must admit upper lid looks much better than lower lid, because the color (Tabloid) suits you better!


----------



## mandragora (Jun 15, 2008)

Such pretty and vibrant colors.  Love the whole look on you, I specially love the lipcolor.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jun 15, 2008)

I love this look!!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, that is really pretty.


----------



## CSteen85 (Jun 15, 2008)

This is SUCH a great color combo!  I'm never sure what to use with my Old Gold sample.

Now, I only wish I had some of the colors you used with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least it gave me some ideas!


----------

